# error 88780078 PLEASE HELP



## atntimmy209 (Jan 6, 2005)

one day when i deleted this file because i needed more space and then when i deleted it my sound just when away and now when i try to play music in winamp it says 

Directsound output v2.2.10 error

Bad Directsound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code 88780078


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi atntimmy209 :wave: 

Go into your device manager (Control panel > System > Hardware tab > Device manager) and see if the device is functioning properly. Check for any Yellow question marks ? 
You could also try uninstalling and reinstalling it using whatever drivers windows finds.
If this is onboard sound your dirvers would be on the mobo disk. If it's an adapter card they would be on the disk that came with the card.


----------



## atntimmy209 (Jan 6, 2005)

*it didnt work*

can you tell me another way to fix it


----------



## atntimmy209 (Jan 6, 2005)

*error 88780078*

PLEASE can someone help me with this  

isent there anything i can download to replace my old program that i deleted 

it still says error88780078 :4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Check in winamp preferences in Options
Get to the output in plugins select the appropriate output and click on configure
You can now choose which device you want to use
Select your mob card and apply


----------



## atntimmy209 (Jan 6, 2005)

*what?*

can u tell me what to do step by step i have no idea


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Let's get this straight, do you have any sound at all or just no sound and an error when you play music in Winamp?

First, you can go to Add/Remove Programs and remove Winamp and then try to reinstall. 
Or you can Open the program,Winamp, and use the directions I gave in the earlier post. 


> Check in winamp preferences in Options
> Get to the output in plugins select the appropriate output and click on configure
> You can now choose which device you want to use
> Select your mob card and apply


----------



## atntimmy209 (Jan 6, 2005)

*what?*

i dont think it worked 
i dont hear sound but when i tryed to play a video i can see it but i cant hear it 

PLEASE HELP im so close to fixing it :dead: :upset:

hey is there anything i can download from limewire to fix the problem or something?


----------



## santosh_0t (Feb 2, 2006)

hello


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which file did you delete originally? If you can't remember the filename, do you know which folder it was deleted from? It sounds like it was an important system file.

Go to Start > Run and type *dxdiag*
Does it let you run any tests in the Sound and Music tabs or is it all greyed out?

Try reinstalling *DirectX9.0c* 

What make/model is your soundcard, or is it onboard?


----------

